
A New Timeline of the Day the Dinosaurs Began to Die Out - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/10/science/chicxulub-asteroid-impact-dinosaurs.html
======
merricksb
Different article about same topic, discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20922827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20922827)

